# Digital Horse Art



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know too much about digital art, but they look stylized to me. 

If you enjoy it, that is all that matters :smile:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wonderful Anime style horses!


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

With the cold weather, I've decided to practice my horse drawing some more since it's too cold to do anything outside.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Those are great! Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

these are SO cute ! I wish I could do this. 

If you ever want new photos for inspiration i'd be happy to supply :loveshower:


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

csimkunas6 said:


> Those are great! Look forward to seeing more!


Thanks 




seabiscuit91 said:


> these are SO cute ! I wish I could do this.
> 
> If you ever want new photos for inspiration i'd be happy to supply :loveshower:


Lol, thanks, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, those are so cute! I love them!


----------



## calicos (Jan 22, 2019)

Fellow artist here, and I gotta say: Awesome job!!! Your grasp on colors is great, and I love your lineart. You should consider commissions!


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

PoptartShop said:


> Wow, those are so cute! I love them!


Thanks 



calicos said:


> Fellow artist here, and I gotta say: Awesome job!!! Your grasp on colors is great, and I love your lineart. You should consider commissions!


Thanks! And I've tried commissions in the past, but I don't seem to get anywhere with that. Maybe one day it'll work though.


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Made another horsie pic ^.^

Also, I've decided to open up commissions in the hopes that I'll be able to make a bit more money since things are getting pretty tight for me, and I'm having all kinds of bills suddenly popping up, like car insurance taxes going up, making it basically double of what it was last year, along with my brakes needing to be replaced, and so on. ><

So I'm hoping I'll be able to make a little bit extra cash by opening commissions to help with this. 

If you're interested, I can also do other things besides just horses. I'll add a link to my art profile so you guys can see more examples of my other art. 

https://www.deviantart.com/artic--shock/gallery/


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Did a doodle of Ren, picturing what she might look like future. Since her mane seems to being going white/flaxen, that's what I gave her for her future look. Pretty happy with how this turned out actually, and can't wait to see what Ren really does end up looking like in the future.


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Haven't drawn in a while so I figured I'd start off today with a picture of a horse with a view. Defenitely need to work on my scenery drawing, but overall, I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Thinking I should try drawing all my horses together since that could be an interesting project to take on. 
Also thinking about maybe drawing some of your guys horses as practice as well since I need to get better at drawing horses. Don't know if I'll do that quite yet though, but if it's something you guys wouldn't mind happening, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

I added you to my watch, I don't have a lot of time to draw lately but I will over the summer here.


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the watch, Filou ^.^


I managed to finish this pic of all my horses together, plus my grandma's pony since he hangs out with them. Really like seeing them together actually. Can't wait until I have my own property so they really can all hang out together.


----------



## SummerBliss (Jan 7, 2017)

Finally got some time to do a bit more drawing and couldn't help drawing Jack since he's such a handsome boy. Also did some more practice with drawing a person and horse together which are my two weaknesses when it comes to drawing, but that's why the practice is good. Not looking forward to drawing saddles on the horse though since there's a lot more detail to a saddle, but I guess there's no time like the present to start practicing.


----------



## Horseservant121 (Jan 6, 2019)

These all look so cool. You guys are great artists!


----------

